# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si kontrollohet e-maili në Outlook Express, në çdo kompjuter

## benseven11

Ashtu si tek Hotmail qe mund te kontrollohen emailat personale nga cdo kompjuter  kudo qe te ndodhesh bibloteke shkolle internet kafe ose te ndonje shok eshte e mundur qe gjithashtu te kesh akses edhe te llogaria e tipit POP3 te serverit tuaj ne outlook.Keshtu mund te shihni emailat e rinj duke shkuar tek kjo addrese
http://www.mail2web.com/
duke futur thjesht adresen e emailit tuaj ne outlook
dhe paswordit mund te lexoni emailat e rinj njelloj sikur te ishit ne shtepi
Vlen te theksohet qe nga kjo faqe mund te besh akses te gjitha
E mail adresat qe kane POP3 protokoll
Nga kjo faqe nuk mund te lexohen emailat ne Hotmail pasi ato kane HTTP protokoll po ashtu edhe ato te Yahoo

----------


## Gepardi

Jo mund te lexohen dhe email hotmail. Vetem hotmail e lejon kete gje ndersa yahoo jo. 

Ja se si:


1. Kur e hapni programin do tju kerkoje te zgjidhni identitetin ose te krijoni nje te ri!

2. Mbasi keni zgjedhur te krijoni nje identitet te ri fusni emrin dhe i jepni Ok.

3. Do tju hapet  programi dhe pastaj do tju kerkoje nje emer qe do te shfaqet kur ju dergoni email.. Me pas do tju kerkoje adresen email psh. une@hotmail.com 

4. Zgjidhni si me poste

My incoming email server is a HTTP server

My HTTP mail service provider is Hotmail

5.Shkruani dhe nje here adresen e email te hotmail dhe passwrdin dhe gjithcka mbaroi


Keshtu mund te lkontrolloni dhe lexoni posten tuaj elektronike te nje adrese une@hotmail.com dhe nepermjet ketij programi pa pasur nevoje qe te shkoni tek www.hotmail.com

----------


## Albo

Nga pikepamja e sigurise, kjo metode nuk keshillohet, pasi informacioni qe ju jepni ne kete faqe mund te perdoret per qellime nga me te ndryshmet nga faqja ne fjale.

Mos e beni nje gje te tille dhe asnjehere mos jepni emrin dhe fjalekalimin e nje llogarie pop3 pasi shume kollaj me ate informacion dikush tjeter mund te lexoje te gjitha mesazhet qe ju vine ju, dhe ju te mos jeni ne dijeni fare te ketij problemi.

Posta elektronike duhet te jete private dhe sekrete ashtu si posta zyrtare.

----------


## huggos

Une kam te rregjistruar ne Outlook rreth 4 adresa emailesh (per sherbime te ndryshme) por gjithmone kur bej lidhjen me interntin ne fillim eMaili i pare bie (X) dhe pastaj kur bej close dhe perseri send&recieve funksionon ne rregull. 
Ka ndonje menyre per ta riparuar kete difekt ??


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------

